# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Обновление 1с зарплата и кадры 7.7

## juliam

*
КАТАЛОГ РЕЛИЗОВ КОНФИГУРАЦИЙ 1С 7.7, ВКЛЮЧАЯ ТЕКУЩИЕ ВЕРСИИ
*

----------


## bvn_kam

Во первых какой релиз у тебя стоит, и на какой ты хочешь обновиться! Обновляется 1с ЗИК просто! запускаешь файлик, setup.exe, Выбираешь обновление конфигурации, там нажимаешь везде далее, далее, когда закончится распаковка обновления, как провило по умолчанию, с:\program files\1Cv77\ubdate\, Теперь запускаем 1С ЗИК в режиме конфигуратора, выбираем последовательно Конфигурация-Объединение конфигураций
 -Выбираем 1cv7.md путь я указывал выше! Выйдет окно Объединение конфигураций, нажимаешь ОК И ждешь! Как программа закончит обновление  Выходим из конфигуратора! Заходим в с:\program files\1Cv77\ubdate\ там будут два файла V7Plus.als и V7plus.dll их копируем в папку где у вас находится база и все на этом обновление законченно!

----------


## juliam

у меня 1с предприятие для SQL 7.70.027, конфигурация зарплата+кадры, редакция 2.3 (7.70.295). А до какого релиза я хочу обновится честно говоря я не знаю..:rolleyes:но единственное что мне нужно от программы, чтобы там были новые тарифы страховых взносов в ПФР, ФСС и ФОМС. И где найти сам файл обновления...:)

----------


## bvn_kam

http://i-filez.com/downloads/i/69092/f/calc305.rar

----------

natali_y (04.02.2015)

----------


## juliam

Спасибо большое за ссылку! Но все же...если я установлю это обновление...как мне получить желаемые тарифы для пфр?

----------


## bvn_kam

В обновлении все есть! Поставь и погляди!

----------


## XYYz

Большое спасибо!

----------


## juliam

!   Невозможно выполнить "C:\Users\User\AppData\Local\Temp\Rar$EX04.048\R77  0305\DISK1\setup.exe"
Вот что пишет у меня комп при запуске файла setup.exe, что делать, а?

----------


## d1t2m3

1. сделать путь к инсталятору покороче, например С:\обновление\...
вместо ("C:\Users\User\AppData\Local\Temp\Rar$EX04.048\R7  7 0305\DISK1\setup.exe)

2. не помогло? переименовать setup.exe в setup1.exe

3. не помогло? А ОС случайно не x64?

----------


## juliam

> не помогло? А ОС случайно не x64?


угу...у меня win 7:) что делать?:)

----------


## d1t2m3

> угу...у меня win 7:) что делать?:)


1. Поискать архив не с установкой а с обновлением.
2. Выполнить установку на ОС х32 и перетащить на флешке

----------


## dotmaster

распакуй архив в папку сначала... после можно либо просто запустить...не получиться запускай в режиме совместимости..

----------


## elyagroz

> Во первых какой релиз у тебя стоит, и на какой ты хочешь обновиться! Обновляется 1с ЗИК просто! запускаешь файлик, setup.exe, Выбираешь обновление конфигурации, там нажимаешь везде далее, далее, когда закончится распаковка обновления, как провило по умолчанию, с:\program files\1Cv77\ubdate\, Теперь запускаем 1С ЗИК в режиме конфигуратора, выбираем последовательно Конфигурация-Объединение конфигурацийоав
>  -Выбираем 1cv7.md путь я указывал выше! Выйдет окно Объединение конфигураций, нажимаешь ОК И ждешь! Как программа закончит обновление  Выходим из конфигуратора! Заходим в с:\program files\1Cv77\ubdate\ там будут два файла V7Plus.als и V7plus.dll их копируем в папку где у вас находится база и все на этом обновление законченно!


мне бы само обновление у меня релиз 309 скинь если есть зарание респект

---------- Post added at 18:49 ---------- Previous post was at 18:48 ----------

поделись обновлением будь другом очень нужно у меня релиз 309

----------


## Larphina

Добрый день! Помогите, плиз, никак не могу найти обновление для 1С ЗИК (последнее этого года), скиньте ссылочку, плиз, кому не жалко!!!!!!!!!!! Плиз!!!!!!!

----------


## lgntrek

Добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста, как обновить !С7.7 ЗиК у меня релиз 7.70.334? Заранее благодарен

----------


## Pulf

> Добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста, как обновить !С7.7 ЗиК у меня релиз 7.70.334? Заранее благодарен


Обратиться к соответствующему специалисту

----------


## lgntrek

7.70.334 пойдет? дай мэйл, скину

---------- Post added at 14:31 ---------- Previous post was at 14:29 ----------

7.70.339 есть

----------


## Pulf

"дай мэйл, скину"
Смотри личку

----------

natali_y (04.02.2015)

----------


## KeRRiGaN

для ЗиК 7.70.343 есть у кого обновление?
кто может, скиньте на Dragonxp@mail.ru

----------


## dimos7

Добрый день! Скиньте, пожалуйста, последнее обновление или ссылку на него. С7.7 ЗиК у меня релиз 7.70.342. Заранее благодарен. Мой адрес эл. п.: bagan_dimos@mail.ru

----------


## natali_y

Добрый день! Скиньте, пожалуйста, последнее обновление или ссылку на него. С7.7 ЗиК нужен релиз 7.70.349. Заранее благодарю. Мой адрес эл. п.: natali_y@rambler.ru

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день! Скиньте, пожалуйста, последнее обновление или ссылку на него. С7.7 ЗиК нужен релиз 7.70.349. Заранее благодарю. Мой адрес эл. п.: natali_y@rambler.ru


тут http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post432577   пост #25

----------

natali_y (05.02.2015)

----------

